

Ask HN: a private Coursera, for training partners or employees? - erichocean

What I'm looking for is something that is like Coursera, but can be used in-house to develop and deliver training for employees, partners, and customers -- specifically, in IT.<p>If you've got any leads, please post them in the comments.<p>And Coursera, if you're reading this: please consider opening up your platform to business. Top universities are great; closed platforms, not so much. I think there's a significant market opportunity for improving non-academic training.
======
caw
My megacorp uses Saba (<http://www.saba.com/>) for in-house training. It's
dependent on Flash, but what corporate image doesn't have Flash?

I'm not sure how it compares to Coursera, but you can have required training
(ethics, compliance, etc), and training certificate programs with multiple
classes.

------
seiji
I've got a private-training-platform site coming out soon. What are you
looking for?

